# Eure DVD Sammlung



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi alle
*
Ihr müsst die nicht unbedingt aufzählen Fotos reichen schon wenn eure Sammlung zu groß sein sollte
**
Es zählen nur Originale DVDs  + Serien die auf DVDs sind.*

Für Blu Rays gibt es schon einen thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/69962-eure-blu-ray-sammlung.html

Ich zähle mal meine Sammlung auf 
DVDs Gesamt (+Serien) : 216

Dann fangen wir mal an:

Disney und Pixar Filme :
1. Lilo und Stitch
2. Lilo und Stitch 2
3. Stitch und Co
4. Leroy und Stitch
5. Tierisch Wild
6. Toy Story 3
7. Das Dschungel Buch 2
8. Ein Königreich für ein Lama
9. Der Schatzplanet
10. Oliver und Co
11. Air Buddies
12. Snow Buddies
13. Space Buddies
14. Treasue Buddies
15. Triff die Robinsons
16. 101 Damlatiner
17. 101 Dalmatiner Teil 2
18. Bolt
19. Oliver und Co
20. G-Force
21. Rapunzel
22. Antarctica
23. Underdog
24. Beverly Hills Chihuahua
25. Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2
26. Cars 2
27. Ratatouille
28. Die Drei Musketiere
29. Die jagd zum magischen Berg
30. Merida
31. Dinosaurier
32. Die Kühe sind los
33. Tarzan
34. Tarzan 2
35. Der König der Löwen 3
36. Aristocats
37. Die Unglaublichen
38. Pixar komplette Kurzfilm Collection 1
39. Pixar Komplette Kurzfilm Collection 2
40. Bedtime Stories
41. Daddy ohne Plan
42. Vin Diesel Der Babynator
43. Fluch der Karibik
44. Liebling wir haben die Kinder geschrumpft
45. Liebling wir haben ein Riesenbaby

Jetzt die Disney Serien die ich habe auf DVD:

46. Duck Tales Komplette Collection 1 
47. Duck Tales Komplette Collection 2
48. Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts - Komplette Collection 1
49. Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts - Komplette Collection 2
50. Balu und seine Tollkühne Crew - Komplette Collection 1
51. Kim Possible - Die geheimen Akten

Nun Dreamworks: 
52. Monster vs. Alien
53. Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht
54. Drachen - Ein Geschenk von Nachtschatten
55. Große Haie - kleine Fische
56. Shrek 1
57. Shrek 2
58. Shrek der Dritte
59. Ab durch die Hecke
60. Megamind
61. Der gestiefelte Karter

Nun sonstige:

62. Der lorax
63. Robots
64. Meister Dachs und seine Freunde
65. Titan AE
66.Die Drachenjäger
67.Die Noobs - Klein aber Gemein
68. Hilfe ich bin ein Fisch
69. Werner - Volles Rooaaa
70. Konferenz der Tiere
71. Jagdfieber 1
72. Jagdfieber 2
73. Jagdfieber 3
74. Planet 51
75. Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleichbälchen
76. Lego Star Wars - Die Padavan Bedrohung
77. Rock a Doodle
78. Könige der Wellen
79. Asterx der Gallier 
80. Asterix und Kleopatra
81. Asterix erobert Rom
82. Asterix Sieg über Cäsar
83. Asterix bei den Briten
84. Asterix Operation Hinkelstein
85. Asterix in Amerika
86. Asterix und die Wikinger
87. Asterix und Obelix gegen Cäsar
88. Das Hunde Hotel 
89. Evolution
90. Police Academy 1
91. Police Academy 2
92. Police Academy 3
93. Police Academy 4
94. Police Academy 5
95. Police Academy 6
96. Police Academy 7
97. X- Men 1
98. X- Men 2
99. X- men 3
100. X- men Wolverene

Das sind die ersten 100

PS:
Ich habe keine Lust mehr weiter zu schreiben
Aber ich mache es.
Meine Roccat Isku muss heute nacht beweisen was sie kann.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Es geht fröhlich und munter weiter:

101. Die kleinen Superstrolche
102. Dr. Dolittle 3
103. Im Dutzend Billiger 1
104. Im Dutzend Billiger 2
105. Der Kindergarten Daddy
106. Ein Hund Names Bethoven
107. Ein Hund Names Bethoven Urlaub mit Hindernissen
108. Zoom Akademie für Superhelden
109. Der Kaufhaus Cop
110. Mäusejagt
111. Pauli
112. Carfield 2
113. Wickie und die Staken Männer
114. Alvin und die Chipmunks 1
115. Alvin und die Chipmunks 2
116. Alvin und die Chipmunks 3 - Chipbruch
117. Sahara
118. Indaner Jones und das Königreich der Kristallschädels
119. Die 3 ??? und das geheimnis der Geisterinsel
120. Die 3 ??? und das verfluchte Schloss
121. Die Insel der Abenteuer
122. Kim und die Wölfe
123. Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
124. Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel
125. Yogibär
126. Mensch Dave
127. K 911 - Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauze 2
128. Nachts im Museum 2
129. Ein Schatz zum verlieben
130. Air Force One
131. Men in Black 2
132. Das A- Team
133. Stirb Langsam
134. Iron Man 2 auf DVD und Blu Ray
135. Hancook
136. Das Netz
137. Das Netz 2.0
138. Star Trek
139. Star Trek
140.Transformers 1
141.Transformers 2
143. Polar Storm
144. 2012 auf DVD und Blu Ray
145. Master and Commander
146. The Core
147. Titanic 2
148. Der kleine Eisbär - besuch vom Südpol
149. Der kleine Eisbär - Der Kinofilm
150. Der kleine Eisbär - neue Abenteuer neue Freunde 2
151. Oceans Eleven
152. Die Goonies
153. Mit Schirm Scharm und Melone
154. Fünf Freunde
155. Star Wars The Clone Wars

Jetzt wieder ein paar Serien 
156. Fünf Freunde Staffel 1 
157. Fünf Freunde Staffel 2
158. Star Wars The Clone Wars - Staffel 1
159. Star Wars The Clone Wars - Staffel 2
160. Star Trek Voyager Staffel 1
161. Star Trek Voyager Staffel 2
162. Star Trek Voyager Staffel 3
163. bis 171. Alarm für Cobra 11 Staffel 4 bis 12
172. bis 180. Alarm für Cobra 14 Staffel 14 bis 22
181. Stargate - Das Tor zum universum
182. Stargate - The Arkh of True
183. Stargate - Continium
184. bis 192. Stargate Staffel 2 bis 10 
193. bis 197. Stargate Atlantis Staffel 1 bis 5
198. Feivel der Mauswanderer - Die Serie
199. Der Rosa Rote Panther - Die blaue Elise
200. Das A- Team Season 2

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Und noch ein Paar:

201. Seaquest Season 1 Komplett
202. Jimmy Neutron - Der Mutige Erfinder
203. Jimmy Neutron - Jimmy der Fernseherstar
204. Der Rosarothe Panther 

Noch ein Disney Film den ich vergessen habe:
205. Bernard und Bianca - Die Mäusepolizei

Und noch ein paar Filme :
206. Speed 1
207. Speed 2




Niza schrieb:


> 208. bis 216.


 
Ich glaube das war es .
Das ist meine kleine DVD Sammlung .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure DVD Sammlung*

1. Die Simpsons der Film

Mehr Filme hab ich net (auch nicht geladen).


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2012)

Meine DVD-Sammlung (über 60 Stück, die meisten damals Top Filme) ist vollkommen wertlos, bei ebay wollen sie mir nichtmal einen Euro pro Film geben.

Hunderte Euro ausgegeben, jetzt Staubfänger im Regal.

Seit ich bei Lovefilm bin, schaut es besser aus. Über 100 Topfilme angeguckt bei etwa 2,50 Euro pro Film im Schnitt, nie wieder Scheibensammlung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Reichen Fotos von den Kartons? Habe die Masse eingelagert da ich nicht das Videotheken Feeling wollte. Ich beschränke mich mal auf ein paar persönliche Highlights

Mad Mission I - IV Steelbook
Blade 1 - 3 ( Teil 1 in allen verfügbaren Versionen )
Hellboy Directors Cut ( 3 Discs )
Der Wixxer 1 - 2
Alien Trilogie
Starwars Komplette Saga
Oceans Trilogie
Mario Barth 2 Teile
Star Trek 7 Teile
Indiana Jones 1 - 4
Stirb Langsam 1 - 4
X Men 1- 3
Mission Impossible 1 - 3
08 / 15 Trilogie ( wie eigendlich auch quasi jeden Krioegsfilm )
Die Taxi Reihe
Saw 1 - 5
Shrek 1 - 3
Hostel 1 - 2
Simpsons der Film
Clever & Smart ( Realfilm )
Alone in the Dark Limited Steel Edition

usw., usw., usw., usw., ......


----------



## Metalic (22. Dezember 2012)

Uff DvDs sterben bei mir so langsam aus. Kaufe eigentlich keine mehr es sei denn, es gibt den Film der Begierde nur auf DvD. (Gestern erstmal festegestellt, dass du DvDs bei MM genauso teuer sind wie die Blurays.) 

Einfach ohne bestimmte Reihenfolge:

-Saw I-IV Steelbook
-Die purpurnen Flüssen
-Die purpurnen Flüsse 2
-Sin City
-Underworld
-Underworld Evolution
-Underworld Aufstand der Lykaner
-Firestorm Brennendes Inferno
-Der Soldat James Ryan Steelbook
-Kill Bill Vol. 1
-Kill Bill Vol. 2
-Hangover
-Outlander
-Shaun of the Dead
-Mission Adler
-Mirrors
-Matrix Trilogy
-Star Trek The Next Generation Motion Picture Collection
-Terminator Die Erlösung
-Pulp Fiction Steelbook
-I Am Legend
-Das Schweigen der Lämmer
-Blood into Wine
-Besser geht's nicht


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hmm DVDs habe ich nur noch die Simpsons und James Bond collection. Sonst hab ich alles auf dem pc. Sind mittlerweile so ca 700gb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

> Seit ich bei Lovefilm bin, schaut es besser aus. Über 100 Topfilme angeguckt bei etwa 2,50 Euro pro Film im Schnitt, nie wieder Scheibensammlung


Dafür bekomme ich in meiner Videothek quasi jede DVD, würde ich jeder Drahtkonserve immer vorziehen.
Dick & Doof, Don Camillo, Two and a half Men Reihe usw wären Filme wo ich auch mit der DVD zufrioeden wäre


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Reichen Fotos von den Kartons? Habe die Masse eingelagert da ich nicht das Videotheken Feeling wollte. Ich beschränke mich mal auf ein paar persönliche Highlights


 
Jap das ginge auch wenn die Sammlung wirklich zu groß ist

wieviele hast de den nur neugierigkeitshalber  ungefähr?

hast du eigentlich eine Liste oder Zettel gemacht von was in jeder kiste drinne ist ?
Sonst weißt de doch garnicht was in welchem Karton ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Es müßten ungefähr alles im allen ca 1200 Stück sein und die Kartons sind derzeitig noch nicht gekennzeichnet. Mußte wegen der Renovierung schnell gehen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe zwar keine all zu große Sammlung, beschränke mich dennoch auf ein paar meiner persönlichen Lieblinge:

Stargate SG1 - die komplette Serie inkl. der Serienfilme
Babylon 5 - komplett inkl. der Filme
Star Wars - komplett
Firefly
Terminator 2 
Face OFF
Lord of War
The Rock
Predator
Fight Club
Pitch Black
96 Hours
Matrix
28 Days Later
Dawn of the Dead (2004)
Scarface
Event Horizon
Star Trek (2009)
Old Boy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2012)

Gäbe es ja Quasi, das wäre dann wohl die Videocassette


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

mit ner nadel würde ich da nur ungern auf dem band fuhrwerken.


----------



## Niza (28. Dezember 2012)

So kleine Update von mir 

208. Das Vermächnis des Geheimen Buches
209. Das Vermächnis der Tempelritter
210. Milo und Mars
211. Jagd auf einen Unsichtbaren
212. Feivel der Mauswanderer
213. Feivel der Mauswanderer im Wilden Westen
214. Madagascar 1
215. Basil der große Mäusededektiv
216. Der König der Löwen Diamond Edition (DVD + Blu Ray)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## clown44 (13. Januar 2013)

Seufz!!!
Ich weiß garnicht wo ich Anfangen soll.
Das sind meine Persönlichen Favoriten:
-Der Legionär
-Alarmstufe: Rot 2
-Gangs Of New York
-Sahara
-R.E.D.
-Unstopable - Ausser Kontrolle
-Colombiana
-Wasser für die Elefanten
-The Tourist
-Real Steal
-Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten
-Tron - Legacy


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Mai 2013)

Meine komplette DVD-Sammlung, die ich in den letzen Jahren aufgebaut habe. 

Filme:

- Blade Runner Final Cut
- District 9

Serien
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 1
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 2
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 3
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 4
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 5
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 6
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 7
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 8
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 9
- Stargate Kommando SG 1 Staffel 10
- Stargate Ark of Truth
- Stargate Contiuum
- Stargate Atlantis Staffel 1
- Stargate Atlantis Staffel 2
- Stargate Atlantis Staffel 3
- Stargate Atlantis Staffel 4
- Stargate Atlantis Staffel 5
- Surface: Die komplette Serie
- EUReKA: Die geheime Stadt Staffel 1
- EUReKA: Die geheime Stadt Staffel 2
- EUReKA: Die geheime Stadt Staffel 3
- Battlestar Galactica Pilotfilm
- Battlestar Galactica Staffel 1 (2 Exemplare)
- Battlestar Galactica Staffel 2 (2 Exemplare)
- Battlestar Galactica Razor
- Battlestar Galactica Staffel 3 (2 Exemplare)
- Battlestar Galactica Staffel 4
- Battlestar Galactica The Plan
- Doctor Who Staffel 1
- Doctor Who Staffel 2
- Doctor Who Staffel 3
- Farscape Staffel 1
- Farscape Staffel 2
- Farscape Staffel 3


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Batman 1-3
Ironman 1-2
Gladiator
Black Death
Thor
Black Hawk Down
Goodfellas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2014)

Big Bang Theory Staffel 1 - 5
Two and a Half Men Staffel 1 - 9 
 The Pacific
Der letzte Bulle Staffel 1
Bülent Ceynan - Wilde Kreatürken
Paul Panzer - Hart Backbord

Werde demnächst mal ausmisten und dann weiß ich auch genau wie viele DVDs es noch wirklich sind


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2014)

Etwa 50 gute DVD Filme weniger da ich sie an Verwandte abgetreten habe, mein Film Regal (-Brett) war zu voll und drohte mir auf die Rübe zu fallen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2014)

Der letzte Bulle Staffel 2 - 5
 Ein Käfig voller Helden Staffel 1 - 6


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

Sascha Grammel - Hetz mich nicht / Keine Anhung ( ja heißt so )
Big Bang Theory - Staffel 6
Two and a half Men - Staffel 10
 ------------
 Unternehmen Petticoat
------------
Two and a half Men - Staffel 11
990 : Big Bang Theory - Staffel 7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

So damit es mal wieder auf Seerohrtiefe kommt erlaube ich mir mal einen erneuten Push up!

991. Ralf Schmitz - Schmitz komm raus!
992. Ralf Schmitz - Verschmitzt
Die Nummerierung passt wohl noch nicht ganz und dürfte noch etwas höher ausfallen
------------
993. Auf schrägem Kurs
994. Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe
995. Paul Panzer " Endlich Freizeit "


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2015)

So die Liste für die DVDs steht:

1075. Thunderbirds
1076. Inspektor Gadget
1077. Inspektor Gadget 2

Sind sogar ein paar mehr aber es wurden auch ein paar DVDs entfernt, wobei wieder welche dazu kommen da ich etliche BRs habe wo auch eine DVD mit dabei ist. Brutto waren es zuletzt 1086


----------



## Niza (7. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So die Liste für die DVDs steht:
> 
> 1075. Thunderbirds
> 1076. Inspektor Gadget
> ...



Echt hammer

Über 1000 DVDs ist krass echt respekt 

Ich komme nun auf 170 DVD-Filme.

Und habe zusätzlich zu den 170 Filmen noch einige Serien auf DVD:

Star Trek Voyager - Komplett - Staffel 1 - 7
Stargate - Staffel 2 - 10
Stargate Atlantis - Staffel 1 - 5
Alarm für Cobra 11- Staffel 4 - 22
Alarm für Cobra 11- Einsatz Für Team 2 - Staffel 1 und 2
Fünd Freunde - Die Serie aus den 70ern Box 1 und 2

Dragons - Die Reiter von Berk - Vol 1-4
Dragons - Die Wächter von Berk - Vol 1-4
Duck Tales Collection 1 - 3
Kapt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew Collection 1-3
Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts - Collection 1 und 2
Feiver der Mauswanderer - Die Serie
Leon - Der Löwe - Kurzfilme
Der Rosarote Panther
Der Rosarote Panther - Die Blaue Elise
Einige Kim Possible DVDs
Einige Jimmy Neutron DVDs

Da wars auch schon meinerseits mit meiner DVD Sammlung.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2015)

krass... ich habe... ööööh... nich eine filme dvd... dafür kann ich jemanden mit pcgh dvds totschmeisen xD
aber respekt... n kumpel von mir hat nen ganuen keller voll... also sprich 4 wände...mit regalen alle radvoll.. aber das zu zühlen wäre wahnsinn... aber da findest alles^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

> aber das zu zühlen wäre wahnsinn... aber da findest alles


Dafür gibt es nette Programme und ein Handscanner, auch wenn der Vogel nicht wirklich alles erkennt bzw. die Software ein nicht genanntes Cover hinterlegt hat. Ein paar Abende sind da schon drauf gegangen für die neue Datenbank
Endstand für alle Filme: 1728 ( DVD / BR )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

1078. - 1081 Pfarrer Braun
1082. Jürgen von der Lippe " Die Jubiläumsbox "
1083. - 1086 Pfarrer Braun
-------
1087. - 1090. Pfarrer Braun
------
1091. Antikiller " Der härteste Cop Russlands "
1092. Alatriste
1093. Lindsey Stirling " Live from London "
1094. Saga " Spin it again "


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

1095 / 1096. Die letzten beiden Teile von Pfarrer Braun. Wegen 3 Austauschfilme wird es hier 1093 als Endstand

1094. Big Bang Theory Staffel 8
1095. So ein Millionär hats schwer
1096. Immer diese Radfahrer
1097. Drei Mann in einem Boot
----
1098. Polizeiruf 110 Box 1
1099. Polizeiruf 110 Box 2
1100. Polizeiruf 110 Box 3
1101. Polizeiruf 110 Box 4
1102. Jürgen von der Lippe - So geht´s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

1103. Mr. Hobbs macht Ferien
1104. Allein mit Onkel Buck


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

1105. Stielke, Heinz, fünfzehn ...
1106. The Ice Harvest
1107. Mc Lintock!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2017)

1108. Two and a half Men - Stafel 12  ( Geldverschwendung )
1109. The - Big - Bang - Theory - Staffel 9
1110. Paul Panzer " Alles auf Anfang "
1111. Paul Panzer " Invasion der Verrückten "

---

1112. Die Feuerzangenbowle
1113. Pater Brown " Das schwarze Schaf "
1114. Pater Brown " Er kann´s nicht lassen "
1115. Fröhliche Ostern
1116. Lassiter

---

1117. Flying Fortress " B-17 Luftkrieg über Europa "
1118. Adriano Celentano Box LE ( Onkel Addi / Der Unausstehliche / Ein total versautes Wochenende )

---

1119. Celentano Collection II ( Don Tango / Gib dem Affen Zucker / Der Bluffer )
1120. Die Abenteuer des Kardinal Braun
1121. Freibeuter der Meere

---

1122. Verhexte Hexen
1123. Immer Ärger mit Hochwürden
1124. Hochwürden drückt ein Auge zu
1125. Hochwürdens Arger mit dem Paradies


----------

